# BDA grip screw



## mtstcon (Apr 17, 2016)

I have exhausted every outlet for parts I can think of (i.e. Numrich, Brownells, Midway, eBay and all the usuals). I am in need of a stainless grip screw for a Browning BDA 380, if anyone happens to have one or two laying around on their bench I sure would like buy them.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

http://www.midwestgunworks.com/mm5/...Code=B515807&Category_Code=browning-bda-parts

Sent from my SM-G920R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## mtstcon (Apr 17, 2016)

Thank you, but they are sold out there also.


----------

